# Gumbet Turkey - Anyone been there?



## ericsson (20 May 2009)

Hi all I booked a holiday to Turkey last week departing May 30th. It cost 500euro for two of us and we are staying in the Magnific Hotel in Gumbet. Just wondering has anyone been/ know anyone who has been? etc. 

Also I know that in Turkey the currency is Turkish Lira yet I have heard mixed responses as to whether or not I should bring euro or change my money before I go. Some friends have said you get better deals over there using euro and others say that you could be ripped off using euro and to change it to lira before I leave. Can anyone on here offer me any advice? 

Thanks,
Ericsson


----------



## BadSanta (21 May 2009)

hey....
been there, done that!! its a lovely hotel/apartment complex. it was 3 years ago now, but it was very clean and right on the beach. 
you cant get turkish lira outside turkey and if you bring any home your bank will have to send it on collection to turkey which could take weeks to get value for the money. and coins cant be accepted here by irish banks. find out roughly what the exchange rate is before you go. the reception in magnific do exchange. i got a fairly good rate off em.
i loved the trip to turkey, the sea is unreal its so clear and blue! i highly recommend taking a boat trip or 2 out to the coast. some cruises have meals and night tour of the coast.
if your a woman or a man travelling with a woman, be careful not to seperate out there, the men are unreal for chatting up women (and getting upset/angry when unsuccessful) 
the pool bar is good at the magnific. some lovely resteraunts and bars down along the beach front. there is one resteraunt in particular about half a mile down the strip that has its tables on the beach. (tide doesnt move in or out that much) 
keep your stuff in your safe in your room... was something i was told on a few occasions out there. didnt have any bad experience of it.
the markets are good fun. you haggle away like. 
finaly, to end my essay, the airport coming home is(well was then) a rip off. €5 for a can of coke!!! food was even worse! even dublin seemed cheap! bring any food or drink you'd need at the airport with you. (another example of it was turkish delight in the town was €5 for 2 boxes, the airport shop was selling it for €18 for one box.

enjoy ur trip. would love to go back there!


----------



## oldtimer (21 May 2009)

I agree with BadSanta. Also, if you are travellers, in addition to the excellent boat trips around the coast, consider a day trip to Ephesus and/or a day trip  from Bodrum to Greek island Kos. Bit of a hassle going through Turkish and Greek customs but interesting to see the contrasting cultures of Turkey and Greece.


----------



## Thedoc (22 May 2009)

Ericsson,
I've been living here in Turkey for a few years now and I would suggest either bringing Euro with you or else withdraw Lira from an ATM when you arrive. It's easy to change Euro when you get there from any currency exchange shops and the locals will literally pull your arm off to get it. Compare their rates before changing.  They offer better rates than the Turkish banks. Be sure to have some idea of the current exchange rate before you change. There's usually no commission charge but be sure to ask beforehand. 

Be careful using Euro in shops or restaurants and again, know the exchange rate that they're offering you. Today a 100 Euro should buy you about 212 Lira


Hope this helps


----------



## ericsson (22 May 2009)

Thanks for all the tips everyone, you have been really helpful. I cant wait to go now, will definately take some boat trips too. Will let you know how I get on over there :0 thanks again

ericsson


----------



## penang (25 May 2009)

Yep - lovely part of the world.  Well worth taking the "dolmus" to yalikavak or gumusluk for a nice day out. I'm just back from two weeks in Gumusluk.  Dont forget your 10 euro for entry Visa.


----------



## Lipstick69 (25 May 2009)

I used sterling and found better value. 

Gumbet is a very english resort. I stayed in Bitez which I thought was much nicer. As a blonde female the amount of male attention was way too much and I returned a firm feminist!

One thing I can recommend are the hairdressers - cheap and good!


----------



## ericsson (28 May 2009)

Hi all

Thanks a million for all your helpful replies. I am a man so please god I wont have too much trouble with male attention  Decided to order 1000euro in Turkish Lira from the bank and bring some euro with me too, collected it today. Cant wait for Saturday now   Does anyone have any more recommendations for day trips? Places to eat? things to do?

Thanks again,
Ericsson


----------



## Thedoc (29 May 2009)

Visa charge has now gone up to 15 Euro!


----------



## Thedoc (29 May 2009)

Ericsson,
You would have been better to withdraw Lira from an ATM as you needed it rather than arriving with over 2000 Lira in cash. Hopefully you can find a safe place to store that 2000 Lira. Don't trust the hotel safes in Turkey too much.


----------



## ericsson (21 Jun 2009)

thanks a million for all your helpful advice. I had the best holiday ever in Turkey, could not recommend it more (and also the cheapest sun holiday I was ever on). The hotel I stayed in was beautiful and right on the beach. Great nite life and at the same time great place to relax if you choose to. Will definately be going back again next year 

Thanks again,
Ericsson


----------



## Peppermint (27 Aug 2009)

Hi ericsson

Just reading about your hols there. I am travelling to the exact same place in a couple of weeks time same hotel too. I was just wondering do you really think it's necessary to have Lira or will Euro be alright? We were advised by our travel agent to use Euro. I was wondering though, as I heard the Dolmus is a couple of Lira, can you pay on the Dolmus in Euro coins or does it have to be lira? Confused! As an aside to that and sorry for all my questions was there a half decent haidryer in your room? I have groo-ig on me that takes some taming so just wondering! Any other tips re hotel or eateries etc would be great too - Thanks if you can respond ~ P


----------



## ericsson (27 Aug 2009)

Hi there Peppermint,

Oh you are going to love it over there, I had the best holiday ever, will definately be going back next year and to the same hotel too. Its really really nice. I ended up bringing Lira and Euro so used both over there. The hotel has the facility to change your money at reception so if you just bring euro, you can change a small amount into Lira when you get there to pay for the dolmus etc. There is a restaurant called 'Analivia' which has really really gorgeous food and another one that looks like a windmill which is also lovely. Gumbet really is a beautiful part of the world and the hotel is right on the beach too which is great. When I was going I had imagined that it was going to be a quiet part of Turkey but it is actually a very lively place. We had great laughs dancing on the bar in Central Bar and there are lots of other bars with great nightlife too, unfortunately I cant remember their names off hand. If you are a girl you will get every type of D&G, Gucci, Prada etc handbags, belts etc over there and haggle haggle haggle on the price! Im afraid Im a lad so not too sure about the hairdryers but i know there were hairdryers so I presume they are decent enough. If you want to know anything else about anything just let me know and I will try to help you. Im so jealous of you going  I am just back from Egypt now and I have to say it wasnt a patch on Turkey...

Enjoy,
Ericsson


----------



## Peppermint (28 Aug 2009)

Thanks ericsson wow, it sounds great. Well if there's a hairdryer it'll do I won't bother bringing one...keep the case fairly light for all those handbags ...yes I'm a gorrl! 

It really does sound like best of all worlds with chillout, daytrips to other spots and quiet drinks or lively nights out depending on what the mood is. Well, I really am looking forward to it now. Thanks for your advice I'll keep a note of the restaurants. I am going with himself we're not the clubby or loud bar type mostly, we enjoy live music etc but we were in Albufeira last year ...to me the bars in Gumbet, well on reading about them, sound a bit like that, and you can opt out of the loud bars if you want and go somewhere quieter. Ooh I sound boring now don't I? I'm not that old I just don't like loads of noise or clubbing music, prefer real music!  Think that's it for now if I think of anything I'll pester you again! Thanks ericsson ~ P


----------



## sam h (28 Aug 2009)

Enjoy - I was in Gumbet almost 20 ago & loved it (I'm sure it's not a small & quaint as it used to be).  The turkish people were lovely.  Can still rmemeber some key turkish words (such as how to order 2 beers-"iki birra lutfen"), the boat trips were amazing.  I recall a small club (not your usual big spot) called the Green Door & they played fantastic music & the best part of the night was trying to spot which of the "pretty girls" at the bar was actually a "pretty boy".  

It was my first trip away and it brings back alot of good memories - must plan a return trip.


----------

